# The Mark Blount rap



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://blog.masslive.com/localbuzz/2008/05/nba_jams.html

gimme some gum, i drop some.....points on you....from the top of the freeee throw line


if ricky passes it to me, i swear to god i'm gonna windmill dunk it again

I swear to god I'm good...I swear to god I'm funky....

Antoine...Big Al...Get me some gum!


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

trade him NOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Just so you know, that's not Blount rapping - it's someone rapping about Blount


----------

